# Favre calls it a career



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3276034


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm wearing Packer green and gold today.

I'm sorry but not surprised. I think it was really tough for him to lose the playoff game against the Giants and if there is one thing all athletes say, the loses get harder as you get older.


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

Well having grown up in Wisconsin and having Sunday Ticket for 7 years now, I was able to see most of Brett's Games.

It is going to be hard come opening day and #4 is not running out of the tunnel. Its been 17 yrs since we had to worry about the QB Position in Green Bay, yes we had moments when we were worrying or more so wondering what he was doing! His Excitement for the game will be unmatched, his toughness, possibly unmatched too.

It was a joy to be a Packer Fan for the last 17 years and watch Favre work some of his Magic, but now we have to see what Rogers is made of, if he can play like he did against Dallas, it may not be so bad, but now we'll find out!

Thanks for the Memories Brett!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8070597b&template=with-video&confirm=true


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ah man! He made Green Bay Great!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.packers.com/breaking_news/
Edit:Underneath the statement from Packers GM Ted Thompson is another link to a tribute page for Favre.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Awwww, what a shame.
....
....
....
....
NOT!!!! :lol: 

Now if only Rex Grossman would retire....


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Brett Favre will be remembered as a legend.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

He was awesome
a true athletic hero, 
his kind is few and far between


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

They'll be begging for him to return mid season. Book it. Aaron Rodgers is crap.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Packers press conference scheduled for 4PM EST today,according to NFL Network.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Finally. Now I can go back to one of my favorite pastimes.... Hating the Packers. I found myself rooting for them against the Giants. Made me feel dirty inside.

Go Lions!


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> They'll be begging for him to return mid season. Book it. Aaron Rodgers is crap.


What?
Are you predicting Brett will be the next Roger Clemens?
Sit on his duff for the first 1/3 of the season and then decide "ok, I'll come back now".

And the first person who mentions Michael Jordan gets a punch in the face!!!


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Who is Brett Favre? :lol: :lol: :lol: 


I can just feel the pressure building in Aaron Rodger's head. Who me? Replace a legend? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

that is a shame... definitely a legend...


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Ok, I'm bummed. I loved watching Favre - great quarterback and a real class guy!


----------



## deweybroncos (Jun 15, 2007)

He played the game the way it was *meant* to be played!


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Definitely an end to an era...

.. and he never did win in "Big D".


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

cheers #4 ....thanks for the good and bad games ...as a cowboy fan thanks for never winning in big D


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

Love or hate the Packers, you have to respect Favre as one of the all time greats of the game. There are a lot of players and coaches who could stand to learn a few things from the example he set.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I'll miss seeing Favre play, he is one of my favorite quarterbacks to watch. They show a lot of GB games down here because Favre is from the South, I wonder I get a different team to see where they would show the Packers games. I tought the Packers would have a damn good chance going to the superbowl if Favre came back.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

A true professional. Class act all the way. He brings out the kid in all of us, watching him play the game the way he did. I will miss seeing #4 on Sundays and I am not a Packers fan.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

He's scheduled a press conference tomorrow at Noon ET.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> They'll be begging for him to return mid season. Book it. Aaron Rodgers is crap.


We're begging for his return NOW! But Rodgers is no David Whitehurst or TJ Rubely either.

Shoes like Brett just cannot be filled. Glad I was there to see him at the two last games at Lambeau. It is turning out to be a long F'n winter.


----------



## asrabbit91 (Jan 27, 2008)

100 bucks he comes back next season.


----------



## Ronder (Jul 9, 2007)

asrabbit91 said:


> 100 bucks he comes back next season.


Still has not signed has retiement papers or sent them to the NFL:nono:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Anybody who saw his final news conference and says he's coming back, well, they saw a different news conference than I did.


----------

